# 4x4x4 - May 15-21, 2006



## dougreed (May 16, 2006)

1. b2 D f2 D' b F' R' F2 b2 L2 r' f' r2 B2 b2 L' l2 U2 b R' u B' R' r' U' B2 l d2 l2 U' F' r2 d2 L' l2 b l2 B' d r'

2. r B f' d2 R F L B l U' d R' D U' L2 r2 D2 U2 r2 l' F L R2 d' R B f' u' B b2 u' D2 F r' D2 u f L2 F2 R

3. l D2 d2 l' R D' l2 b R' B' d2 r2 l' D2 b F2 R2 B f L2 u2 b r B l2 R2 u U' F B R f2 F r b u' f' b d2 R

4. R L' D L' b B' U D' R B2 D2 B r2 R' D' l' f L f2 r B' U2 b d L B b2 U2 d2 r' d U2 B L' l d' F2 l f' r'

5. u2 r' f' U d' f L' u' F R' F2 f' u2 B' d' r' b F' u2 B b l' B b2 L2 r' U' L' u2 b2 L2 D2 L' U' F U2 B' U' B' U


----------



## Erik (May 17, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Avg: 1:31.43
Times: 1:30.35, 1:31.62, (1:27.53), (1:32.97), 1:32.33

Consistent... Using 2,2,2,2,2,2 for pair up.


----------



## mmwfung (May 19, 2006)

Average: 1:09.28
Times: 1:10.14 ?, 1:04.09 OP, (59.64), 1:13.61 O, (1:15.34) OP

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. O=OLL parity, P=PLL parity, ?=forgot to remember which and how many parities I had (if I had one)  .
Terrible average , during the 1:13 I made a stupid mistake during 'pairing up the edges' and the last solve was just too slow.

Michael Fung


----------



## nascarjon (May 20, 2006)

Jon Morris

1:19.99

1:16.56, (140.94), (1:15.06), 1:24.27, 1:19.14

Not a great week on any of the cubes.


----------



## dougreed (May 24, 2006)

*1. Michael Fung...........1:09.28
2. Jon Morris.............1:19.99
3. Erik Akkersdijk........1:31.43
*


----------

